# Real Housewives of NJ



## ashleydawn (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG I'm so excited for this! Probz gonna be super ridiculous... NJ represent!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

Hahahahaha I'm curious as to how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm excited! YAY NJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 2, 2009)

oh boy. i havent seen any commercials but i'm expecting super italian tans, animal prints, and french tips galore lol


----------



## MissResha (Apr 2, 2009)

^^LOL i'm wondering what they're gonna hold in their hand in the opening credits? NY chicks had an apple. OC chicks hand an orange. ATL chicks had a peach...


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 2, 2009)

i live in NJ and probably will not see it, sick of the stero-types..


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 2, 2009)

I know not everyone fits the jersey girl stereotype, but I totally do in a lot of ways (im not going to lie, I tease my hair, use too much hairspray, tan too much although its sunless tan, wear tons of makeup and I LOVE animal print! not animal print everything but i love  throwing an animal print accesory into my look hahaha) loll and i kind of think its funny and everyday I thank God that I live in NJ otherwise Im pretty sure people might think that I'm a hooker... jk


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 2, 2009)

i don't want to offend any nj girls, i'm totally just joking, i know not everygirl from there looks like that! lol i'm not from nj but i fit the same look. 

trust me i prob look like a hooker sometimes too lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm from Long Island (in New York) and we're not much better than stereotypical Jersey girls, haha! So I'm no one to judge


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 2, 2009)

what the heck are they going to hold in the opening? what is nj's official fruit? lol


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 2, 2009)

i think cranberry is lol, but im sooo effin exciteddd .. i think the only time i saw something about Jersey was TRUE LIFE: I'm a Jersey Shore Girl &&I was NOT pleased lol, i just want everyone out there hear that our jersey accent isn't as dramatic as people think


----------



## User35 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im kinda like a NJ girl...but I live in cali lol. With the tan makeup and animal print, but over here in CA its called a bro hoe. 

Since NJ is the garden state maybe they'll be holding like a shovel or rake ? LOL ! haha I dont think so.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 2, 2009)

YESS!! MY HOME THE BEST STATE IN THE WORLD LOL

just googled for previews and the are classic norther jersey ppl u would see in garden state plaza at saks lol

i love stereotypes


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 2, 2009)

i wasn't offended by anyone here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i guess it's because where i live, nobody is like that - i live in central nj, which is weird because in college i argued with people who didn't believe there was a central nj lol (they thought it was only north/south) but i am convinced that the differences between north/south/central/shore is like another world. i personally do not know anyone who has the accent they always use on tv.
i totally love nj though


----------



## ashleydawn (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_YESS!! MY HOME THE BEST STATE IN THE WORLD LOL

just googled for previews and the are classic norther jersey ppl u would see in garden state plaza at saks lol

i love stereotypes_

 

haha yesss i can't wait to find out where its based out of! they could do marlboro by where i live... there's lots of rich jewish mothers that live around here like my roommate's mom and she's HILARIOUS. if she was on it she'd make the whole show lol.

i love the italian lady that's yelling about her family being "thick as thieves" she's gonna put a hit out on their asses!

and one of them is an ex cosmetologist i think!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_I know not everyone fits the jersey girl stereotype, but I totally do in a lot of ways (im not going to lie, I tease my hair, use too much hairspray, tan too much although its sunless tan, wear tons of makeup and I LOVE animal print! not animal print everything but i love  throwing an animal print accesory into my look hahaha) loll and i kind of think its funny and everyday I thank God that I live in NJ otherwise Im pretty sure people might think that I'm a hooker... jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah Im a fan of big hair with way too much hairspray. Im a eyeliner fiend too!!! Pretty sure thats they heavy jersey influence. And we have some of the best style in the country in my opinion. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i wasn't offended by anyone here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i guess it's because where i live, nobody is like that - i live in central nj, which is weird because in college i argued with people who didn't believe there was a central nj lol (they thought it was only north/south) but i am convinced that the differences between north/south/central/shore is like another world. i personally do not know anyone who has the accent they always use on tv.
i totally love nj though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah Im from the princeton area and ppl from north say Im from south jersey I get mad. South jersey is a different world completly. I love the all my neighbors on here. hahaha


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Yeah Im a fan of big hair with way too much hairspray. Im a eyeliner fiend too!!! Pretty sure thats they heavy jersey influence. And we have some of the best style in the country in my opinion. lol



Yeah Im from the princeton area and ppl from north say Im from south jersey I get mad. South jersey is a different world completly. I love the all my neighbors on here. hahaha_

 
thanks! it's so funny, i really live in central.. and even south is different because the shore is different from say, cumberland county which is waay country (i actually like it there, because it seems peaceful).
i really love NJ and get a bit protective of it, lol.  but it is another world like the which exit jokes doesn't apply to central so much, i'm 7A on the turnpike but thats a stretch and i don't use it often anyway (parkway neither)


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, when is this coming out? Maybe their "fruit" will be a processing plant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k! I lived in NJ and philly area for a while so NJ holds a special place in my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! And they've got some very wealthy families there, so it shouldn't be too hard to find a good group of housewives


----------



## ashleydawn (Apr 15, 2009)

I think a tomato maybe!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Wow, when is this coming out? Maybe their "fruit" will be a processing plant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k! I lived in NJ and philly area for a while so NJ holds a special place in my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! And they've got some very wealthy families there, so it shouldn't be too hard to find a good group of housewives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_I think a tomato maybe!_

 
i was actually gonna say probably a tomato


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 22, 2009)

Did you watch the preview?  It looks good.  They all seem Italian, related, and fiesty!

Maybe they will hold flowers for the garden state.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't waaaaaaaaaaaait! I'm a Real Housewives junkie!! LOL. I'm going to buy all of the series on DVD! LOL


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 27, 2009)

**Spoilers(?) ahead**




_The Real Housewives of New Jersey Have Real Ties to Da Mob
_
'REAL' MOB STORY OF NEW JERSEY WIVES: FAMILY HAS TIES TO RUBBED OUT 'TINY' MANZO
BY LARRY MCSHANE
NY DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 
Monday, April 27th 2009, 4:00 AM 

Excerpt:

They live in a land of made men and unmade beds.
"The Real Housewives of New Jersey" are coming next month, with the latest installment of the hit reality show introducing a quintet of Garden  State gals - including two with a mob pedigree.
Sisters Dina and Caroline Manzo - they married a pair of Jersey brothers - provide a real-life link to "The Sopranos" for the Bergen County-based program.
Their father-in-law, Albert (Tiny) Manzo, was executed mob-style in August 1983, after he and Gambino family soldier Peter A. Campisi were suspected of skimming from a mob casino on Staten  Island.
"A couple of weeks later, they found Tiny Manzo in the trunk of his car," recalled Robert Buccino, a New Jersey organized crime expert.
The 350-pound mobster took four slugs to his torso. His naked body - the arms and legs bound in plastic - was discovered in the trunk of his parked Lincoln-Continental outside a supermarket in Hillside, N.J.
The killing was never solved.
Campisi, a made man and Tiny's partner in the casino, suffered a similar fate, Buccino recalled.
The colorful Manzo, who ran for mayor of Paterson in 1974, also owned the Brownstone Restaurant - one of the main backdrops for action in "Housewives."
His two wealthy sons, Albert and Tommy, still operate the venerable Paterson catering facility. Blond Dina and red-headed sibling Caroline are the first pair of sisters featured on the hit show.
They all live in pricey Franklin Lakes, an exclusive enclave that's home to a pair of New York sports legends - Phil Simms and Willie Randolph - and disgraced ex-NYPD boss Bernie Kerik.

<read more>







YAY!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^LOL i'm wondering what they're gonna hold in their hand in the opening credits? NY chicks had an apple. OC chicks hand an orange. ATL chicks had a peach..._

 
GIRL, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I was just thinking this.  It's the only question/concern I had.  I was like, what the heck could they possibly be holding in their hands???  At first I thought it was a stupid question to ask so I wasn't going to say anything but now I know I'm not the only one thinking it.

*ETA:*  I just watched part of the preview on Bravo and they don't have anything in their hands.  I am disappointed.


----------



## xxcriscann7xx (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_haha yesss i can't wait to find out where its based out of! they could do marlboro by where i live... there's lots of rich jewish mothers that live around here like my roommate's mom and she's HILARIOUS. if she was on it she'd make the whole show lol.

i love the italian lady that's yelling about her family being "thick as thieves" she's gonna put a hit out on their asses!

and one of them is an ex cosmetologist i think!_

 

hahahaha i'm from old bridge but i work at ralph's italian ices in marlboro.
it's totally true we get all the jewish mothers and they are sooo funny i love them!!

but honestly real new jersey people don't have those thick accents it's all the people from staten island who come and live here lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_GIRL, GET OUT OF MY HEAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I was just thinking this. It's the only question/concern I had. I was like, what the heck could they possibly be holding in their hands??? At first I thought it was a stupid question to ask so I wasn't going to say anything but now I know I'm not the only one thinking it.

*ETA:* I just watched part of the preview on Bravo and they don't have anything in their hands. I am disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they really should have held a tomato


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 28, 2009)

LOl, can't wait to see this. I'm from Jersey and have been in ATL for 3 years but let me tell you, you can spot a jersey girl from a mile away. Big hair, big hoops, lots of makeup (although mine has toned down just because I'm lazy lol) and serious tans. But you know what, thats jersey and I LOVE IT! haha, this show is gonna be a trip!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 1, 2009)

Yay! Pretty on the Outside already has sketches up from the preview special!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 12, 2009)

Tonight is the premiere of the Real Housewives of New Jersey!  Don't forget to watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will come on right after the RHoNY reunion special.  11:00pm on cable, 8:00pm on satellite.  

  The Real Housewives of New Jersey: *Thicker Than Water *




  Meeting the five affluent women from New Jersey; the surprising family bonds shared by three of the group.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

did anyone catch this? i wasnt home when it came on - i doubt i'd watch it, to be honest but i am curious about it.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 13, 2009)

they will replay it tonight i think, i did not see it either.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (May 13, 2009)

It's on again at 9 tonight, by me! Can't wait to watch!!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 13, 2009)

i saw the preview i love it .. i didnt see the show either i cant wait for it tonight .. some juicy ladiess i sware


----------



## Pizzicata (May 13, 2009)

Watch *here* until videos are removed.

OMG, this season looks crazy.  The end of episode one showed scenes of dinner tables being overturned, allegations of prostitution, even (it sounded like) allegations of being involved with Colombian drug cartels.

Somet things remain the same: cougars, constant talk of boobs (or in NJ "Buh-beez"), spoiled kids.

Jersey Guy's blog (spoilers!)


----------



## BEA2LS (May 14, 2009)

i saw some of it last night.. it didnt hold my interest much :shrug:


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 20, 2009)

I dont know, I dont really like it.


----------



## joey444 (May 20, 2009)

I loved it!  This season may not be as funny as the NY because I looove Bethany and her jokes but there is going to be some serious drama with the NJ girls.  I'm dying to see the episode where Teresa knocks over the whole table while she's screaming "You b**ch!!"

I'm such a Bravo TV junkie!


----------



## cupcake_x (May 20, 2009)

I thought I wouldn't like this season at all, but I'm obsessed.. I may even like it better than Real Housewives of NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 20, 2009)

i wish i could get into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i love that house that she's getting built! (i dont remember her name..) wow, the bathroom was amazing!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I thought I wouldn't like this season at all, but I'm obsessed.. I may even like it better than Real Housewives of NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
NEVER!!!!! NY was too good, lol!

I'm curious how it will develop tho... Especially Dina, Danielle and Jacqueline (is that her name?)

OMG, Caroline's daughter really is a ditz, wow...


----------



## cupcake_x (May 20, 2009)

NY is definitely good... Especially since that's where I'm from, heehee.

But NJ is so juicy already and everyone is so tacky. I love it!


----------



## ashleydawn (May 21, 2009)

MAC sighting on the 2nd episode! lol.

Dina is putting on makeup before her event and she has a MAC compact... Studio Fix or Studio Tech maybe?

I can't wait to see the scene with the table getting flipped whenever it is.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_MAC sighting on the 2nd episode! lol.

Dina is putting on makeup before her event and she has a MAC compact... Studio Fix or Studio Tech maybe?

I can't wait to see the scene with the table getting flipped whenever it is._

 
Oooh, good eyes, I missed that.  I find Dina alluring.  I'm not sure why, but I think she looks pretty.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

I like Dina - you'd never put her and her daughter together as blood relatives would you?

Theresa is beyond tacky! Urgh her greasy hair, her perma-tan - nasty, nasty, nasty!

Jacqueline looks like her daughters sister. It's uncanny!

The woman who got stood up by the internet guy looks like a brunette version of Joan Rivers!

I'm gutted I'm back in London and won't get to see the rest of the series now :-(


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 22, 2009)

its weird but kind reminds me of the sopranos.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_its weird but kind reminds me of the sopranos._

 
Caroline's family has been compared to The Sopranos cos of that "thick as thieves" line (and the rest), and released a statement saying other than being Italian, they're nothing like them. I think it was on E Online I read that.

"My family is as thick as thieves" - just HOW many times have we heard her say this in the commericals?!! We know already!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (May 22, 2009)

Dina reminds me of Denise Richards. Her voice, the way she moves, speaks, and even looks like her a little.

And yeah, I definitely get that Sopranos vibe from Caroline. Like she's trying to be all tough and mafia-like just because she's Italian and from Jersey.

My favorite so far is the "brunette Joan Rivers"


----------



## Pizzicata (May 29, 2009)

Wooo, shit just got real, as they say!  Big expose of Danielle revealed, this is what was previewed on last week's episode.  


*Warning Spoilers!!!*

Pretty on the Outside has links to all that has been exposed so far.


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 29, 2009)

This is my show
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this one more than all of the others combined. I'm glad there are others here that watch.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pizzicata* 

 
_Wooo, shit just got real, as they say!  Big expose of Danielle revealed, this is what was previewed on last week's episode.  


*Warning Spoilers!!!*

Pretty on the Outside has links to all that has been exposed so far._

 
LOL I loooove prettyontheoutisde, his sketches are HILARIOUS! 

Ugh I can't stand Danielle. Ever since she said she needs to find someone to rescue/save her or something like that. Gross.

This and the NYC show are the best ones so far! OC was boring as hell and Atlanta seemed so fake.


----------



## Boasorte (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I'm from Long Island (in New York) and we're not much better than stereotypical Jersey girls, haha! So I'm no one to judge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, Long Island, Staten Island, New Jersey=Same Shi*!!!!!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 1, 2009)

Report: Real Housewives of NJ’s Danielle Staub’s Criminal Past Revealed - PEOPLE TV Watch

New Jersey Housewives’ Jacqueline Laurita Is Pregnant! - PEOPLE TV Watch



I found this, maybe you haven't seen it yet, thought I'd share.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2009)

I like Jacqueline and think shes really pretty. Theresa's okay too, caroline's hilarious. Dina is kinda ridiculous and sort of bitchy to me. Danielle a wacko and seems kind of like she needs attention, shes annoying but I do think Dina is kind of bullying her, and I think they are all going about the situation in the wrong way. If I was Danielle, Id just elminate myself from the situation altogether.....wouldnt be friends with any of them. I guess she has to for the show, but seriously.....if your friends hate you, whats the point in staying around??


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, is anybody else getting annoyed with Jacq. I think she's sweety but she should smell Danielle's shady @ss by now. Why would she sit down (danielle) and say let's talk about it (the book) but then refuse to answer some of the questions. ack. If your clearing the air then clear it. I can't stand her.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 5, 2009)

i'm so glad i found this thread. lol!
i SWORE  up and down i wasn't going to watch this one because i thought it would be stupid (i really only like the housewives of new york) but DAMN! lol! i'm loving it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it just me or does teresa look like that yahoo avatar???


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2009)

^They're all so creepy looking


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_^They're all so creepy looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know right?
dina is pretty to me but damn when she wears her bangs back she looks.......... off
danielle needs to stop trying to make the wings of her eyebrows connect with her hairline. they are damn near vertical! lol!

i like caroline the most right now. 'specially with that cute son of hers (the older one)


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_
danielle needs to stop trying to make the wings of her eyebrows connect with her hairline. they are damn near vertical! lol!
_

 

OMG I know!


----------



## User35 (Jun 9, 2009)

Im not sure what girl it is but the really tan one with black hair and NO forehead freaks me out. She seems like a sweetie but I cant help but stare at her absent forehead....but hey I have a fivehead so whatever right .

Its like eyebrows..then BAM hairline !


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Im not sure what girl it is but the really tan one with black hair and NO forehead freaks me out. She seems like a sweetie but I cant help but stare at her absent forehead....but hey I have a fivehead so whatever right .

Its like eyebrows..then BAM hairline !_

 
that's teresa. lol! i said the same thing to my roommate! her forehead is like an inch long.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 9, 2009)

here's "danielle's" mugshot from that book they were reading. it says her name is beverly merrill.... wow


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

After watching a couple episodes, I'm not watching anymore. They are stereotypical, Northern NJ Italians ( Not to sounds offense) And they bore me


----------



## couturesista (Jun 9, 2009)

I luv trainwrecks, and these ladies are no different! I luv the show!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

you know, danielle is really f'n up to try to come in between a family. you just don't do that. if she truly just wants to stay friends with jaqueline then she needs to quit bringing up this whole book bullshit. she sounds like a broken record "i know dina spread it around". shutup!! it's like she's trying to manipulate jaq into admitting something about her sister n law. geez....

why was danielles stupid boyfriend damn near laughing in ther face the whole time she was crying and trying to break up with him???? wow..... teresa goes "he only goes over there to get his routine.... blow job" i died laughing

i love caroline
and dina
and teresa


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

did anyone watch the finale??
i f'n loved it. lol! teresa is gangsta. i don't blame her for flipping out like that. danielle is so freakin rude and she kept getting so smart with teresa.
i don't even understand why she brought that damn book. who cares who read it or pointed it out? IT'S  A BOOK! shit, I could read that book if i wanted to! lol! it's on sale at amazon.com right now!
she's so wack.
can't wait til the reunion next week


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_did anyone watch the finale??
i f'n loved it. lol! teresa is gangsta. i don't blame her for flipping out like that. danielle is so freakin rude and she kept getting so smart with teresa.
i don't even understand why she brought that damn book. who cares who read it or pointed it out? IT'S A BOOK! shit, I could read that book if i wanted to! lol! it's on sale at amazon.com right now!
she's so wack.
can't wait til the reunion next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA who gives a damn about it. 
I think they were having too much fun at the table, and totally ignoring her... she couldn't handle it, so out pops the book.  She made a fool out of herself and almost got her ass kicked in the process. Then to play the passsive-aggressive thing on the side interview, like she couldn't understand why Teresa was overreacting. I bet that's the last time she will talk down to her. lol.  ol' bony skank
I'll be watching next too!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snootus0722* 

 
_ *ol' bony skank*_

 























:  lmaoo:


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

The Real Housewives of New Jersey - Videos - Prostitution Whore! - Bravo TV Official Site

so we can always have a quick link back to it. i f'n LOVE teresa. she don't fuck around! lol!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 18, 2009)

It kinda upsets me that no one sticks up for Danielle. As annoying as she may be, why is it anyone's business what happened in her like 25 years ago? Id be damn upset if someone brought up some of my dirt, too. We all have it. Do I understand that they may be upset, and question her because they have kids and they want to know who their friend is? Of course, that only makes sense. However, I think the whole thing was gone about in such a dumb ass way, I guess to bring more drama for TV.

If Caroline and Dina spread it around, okay. All Danielle had to do was address them all ASAP, and say "Look, Danielle isn't my real name, and yes I was arrested because I was mixed up with the wrong people. if you guys have any questions about the book, I will gladly answer what I can, and if Im uncomfortable answering them on camera, I will talk to you about it when the camera isn't rolling".................and if the bitches didnt want to be her friend, then so be it, cut the girls off, stay friends with one or two of them, or whatever may have you, and keep it moving. 

These are grown women, with children, and they are running around town gossiping like high schoolers? And more importantly, one is upset about what someone is spreading around? Wow, lets grow up just a little bit. All of their kids act more mature than they do. I loved the show, loved the drama, loved the women, but seriously........grow up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, it pissed me off how Caroline would say Dina. DEEnuh. DEEEENUH. DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA. She put mad emphasis on DEE. Theresa was cute. Jacqueline was very honest, you can tell she has a good heart and isn't like the others. Dina.....isn't even a housewife? I never saw her husband....I guess shes a housemom? And I think Danielle should just focus on becoming a better person, spending time with her kids, and getting an older guy with money. And not caring what silly bitches say


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Jacqueline a lot.. I didn't get to see the last episode or the finale, but I hope she sticks with Danielle and defends her. That Caroline grates on my nerves!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

  That Caroline grates on my nerves!  
 
Why??  Because her family's "THICK AS THIEVES"?


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Why??  Because her family's "THICK AS THIEVES"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just find her irritating. The things she says is just.. Ugh!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_It kinda upsets me that no one sticks up for Danielle. As annoying as she may be, why is it anyone's business what happened in her like 25 years ago? Id be damn upset if someone brought up some of my dirt, too. We all have it. Do I understand that they may be upset, and question her because they have kids and they want to know who their friend is? Of course, that only makes sense. However, I think the whole thing was gone about in such a dumb ass way, I guess to bring more drama for TV.

If Caroline and Dina spread it around, okay. All Danielle had to do was address them all ASAP, and say "Look, Danielle isn't my real name, and yes I was arrested because I was mixed up with the wrong people. if you guys have any questions about the book, I will gladly answer what I can, and if Im uncomfortable answering them on camera, I will talk to you about it when the camera isn't rolling".................and if the bitches didnt want to be her friend, then so be it, cut the girls off, stay friends with one or two of them, or whatever may have you, and keep it moving. 

These are grown women, with children, and they are running around town gossiping like high schoolers? And more importantly, one is upset about what someone is spreading around? Wow, lets grow up just a little bit. All of their kids act more mature than they do. I loved the show, loved the drama, loved the women, but seriously........grow up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, it pissed me off how Caroline would say Dina. DEEnuh. DEEEENUH. DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA. She put mad emphasis on DEE. Theresa was cute. Jacqueline was very honest, you can tell she has a good heart and isn't like the others. Dina.....isn't even a housewife? I never saw her husband....I guess shes a housemom? And I think Danielle should just focus on becoming a better person, spending time with her kids, and getting an older guy with money. And not caring what silly bitches say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i feel you on danielle not having anyone defend her
HOWEVER, lol
IMO, if i have a shady ass sordid past, no, it's not anyone's business but if there was a book printed about my life, i would be suing the person who wrote it for defamation of character AND i would have not told producers of the show to include the book in the season and tell them to purposely question the girls about the book. that's why it was put on there because danielle wanted it filmed. also, jacqueline is a sweetheart but she does have a backbone and she chose to be friends with danielle and it was obvious it was going to remain that way regardless of caroline and dina. the fact that she went over to hear the story from danielle showed that she was defending her and giving her a chance. danielle was putting her own friendship with jac at risk by continuously trying to turn her against family. that's just something you don't do. regardless of danielles past she has to let jac decide for herself.
THEN she brought the book to the dinner! come on now. she should have went to the dinner, faked like she was okay with everything and THEN talked to them like an adult. not slap a book on a table while dramatically glaring at dina like how bobby used to glare at j.r. on dallas (did you see the way she kept glaring at dina?? shit was HILARIOUS!!!) 
THEN she kept disrespecting and  being rude to teresa!!! WHO WAS HOSTING AND PAYING FOR IT (well, joe was prob the one to foot the bill but you know what i mean)
so yeah, i just couldn't feel sorry for her. then her own daughters don't even respect her. not for real. one kept saying men only want her goodies while the other was pointing out the many men who have come in and out of her mom....... that was a lame joke.
anywho, *cantaffordmac*, you're from jersey right???? do you feel this represented jersey girls?? i've been asking every female i know from jersey what they think. they've all said yes. lol! which is fine. i LOVED this season. i wanna be teresa's BFF. one of my old managers is from jersey and she used to crack me up. she kind of sounds like teresa and she's SO loud. she'd be telling me about a fight she had with her boyfriend and would be like 2 feet away from me with her volume level on 90. ha! a lot of ppl were offended by her but i thought she was hilarious. she was the first "jersey girl" i'd ever met 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i LOVE LOVE LOVE caroline but *macattak*, i LAUGHED MY ASS OFF when she said "thick as thieves". like come on caroline!! quit being so cliche!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

you know, that's interesting what you brought up. i am from jersey and as i said before this started, i really do not think this represents jersey at all. what a lot of people do not know is that the state is kinda broken up into regions.. even though it's a tiny state. we have north/south (and central, but a lot of people do not think it exsists, lol) there's the shore towns, there's the towns outside of philly, the towns near the water gap, the towns near NYC, and the towns in the south western part of the state and more little areas. and there are differences in the people that barely live within an hour or two of each other. like i never really met anyone with an accent like that. my ex boyfriend was from north jersey and he sometimes had the accent but never that strong, i always thought that was more new york. and i never even heard of flipping the table. but i like that accent, so none of this is anything bad, i am just saying we don't all have it.
but you said you knew jersey girls like that, i am guessing they are from north jersey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either way, i think they really over played the stero type on the show.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_but you said you knew jersey girls like that, i am guessing they are from north jersey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either way, i think they really over played the stero type on the show._

 
idk what region they're from but the ones i asked agreed to it. and my old manager?? SO teresa. lol!! 
it could be north jersey but i've never been to jersey so i don't really know how to tell the difference. 
tell me how you feel they over played the stereo type or who you think over played it the most??

(i don't know why i put question marks... just seem appropriate. lol)


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_you know, that's interesting what you brought up. i am from jersey and as i said before this started, i really do not think this represents jersey at all. what a lot of people do not know is that the state is kinda broken up into regions.. even though it's a tiny state. we have north/south (and central, but a lot of people do not think it exsists, lol) there's the shore towns, there's the towns outside of philly, the towns near the water gap, the towns near NYC, and the towns in the south western part of the state and more little areas. and there are differences in the people that barely live within an hour or two of each other. like i never really met anyone with an accent like that. my ex boyfriend was from north jersey and he sometimes had the accent but never that strong, i always thought that was more new york. and i never even heard of flipping the table. but i like that accent, so none of this is anything bad, i am just saying we don't all have it.
but you said you knew jersey girls like that, i am guessing they are from north jersey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either way, i think they really over played the stero type on the show._

 

exactly, those accents are soooo overboard, I think the producers prlly made them talk like that.
I've nevr been to South Jersey, but I've met ppl from there like at the end (Cape May) and they dont act like that.
The NOrthern Jersey ppl I know rich, poor, Italian, Black, w/e dont even act like that.
Although it's true of people from Northern NJ having ourNew York accent.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_those accents are soooo overboard,_

 

now see i thought that about danielle because it seemed like hers came and went. like majority of the time she had like NO accent and then sometimes it was all super duper guido sounding. lol!

teresa's seemed real to me. 'specially when she was cussing danielle out. ha!

i didn't hear one from jacqueline or dina. caroline's wasn't too overboard to me but that's just me. i'm from the midwest and with some words i sound country as hell. haha!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with BEA2LS, Jersey is like, all different. Im not from here, Im from Virginia but Ive lived in jersey for 8 years now. North Jersey....never really been up there too much, I know they have the accents but aside from that, I dont know much about it. South jersey is where I am, and its pretty different than what was on the show. Basically its just small boring towns, malls, pizza shop, hoagie shop on every corner........just Jersey. Philly is about 5 minutes from my boyfriend's house, then u have Atlantic City.........theres a lot of different people and towns in Jersey. So maybe the show is accurate to wealthier parts in Northern jersey??


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks, sorry i never posted back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i agree the accents are really over-board, i do think that was the producers doing that, though.
i live in central jersey, about maybe 40 min from philly and its just towns, cities, malls, stuff like that.  we do have great malls though


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 19, 2009)

I only have an accent when I get mad or when I say certain words, other then that its not that prominent. My aunts sound like this straight up though. 

I don't feel it really represents all Jersey girls like the PPs have said I think of it as the stereotypical Jersey girl. Its like they took people who have never been to Jersey and said "Act like your from New Jersey" and thats what they did lol.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I agree with BEA2LS, Jersey is like, all different. Im not from here, Im from Virginia but Ive lived in jersey for 8 years now. North Jersey....never really been up there too much, I know they have the accents but aside from that, I dont know much about it. South jersey is where I am, and its pretty different than what was on the show. Basically its just small boring towns, malls, pizza shop, hoagie shop on every corner........just Jersey. Philly is about 5 minutes from my boyfriend's house, then u have Atlantic City.........theres a lot of different people and towns in Jersey. So maybe the show is accurate to wealthier parts in Northern jersey??_

 

I'm not sure I know some people in wealthy parts of NJ and for the most part, its not as thick as those ppl make it seem. Everyone doesn't have that tri-state accent, but most f us do. Its hard to explain because depening on where u live, it's either u have an accent, like I do, or u just pronouce a couple words here n there that way.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I'm not sure I know some people in wealthy parts of NJ and for the most part, its not as thick as those ppl make it seem. Everyone doesn't have that tri-state accent, but most f us do. Its hard to explain because depening on where u live, it's either u have an accent, like I do, or u just pronouce a couple words here n there that way._

 
thats how this guy at my job is. i guess, just going off what i've been reading,  he and his wife are not from the same areas of jersey. every now and then with certain words i can hear a little jersey from him but his wife is another story. it's that thick accent all the way. 

it's kind of like us (kansas city) and st.louis. we don't have that accent you hear a lot in st.louis (therrr, herrrr, berrrrr,) BUT at the same time not all st.louis people have that accent either.

maybe these women are just from different parts??
who knows
i just can't wait for the reunion


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I'm not sure I know some people in wealthy parts of NJ and for the most part, its not as thick as those ppl make it seem. Everyone doesn't have that tri-state accent, but most f us do. Its hard to explain because depening on where u live, it's either u have an accent, like I do, or u just pronouce a couple words here n there that way._

 
i agree.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

the reunion is going to be crazy. i am convinced that they are all crazy! lol.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981;[B* 
_1681657it's kind of like us (kansas city) and st.louis. we don't have that accent you hear a lot in st.louis (therrr, herrrr, berrrrr,) BUT at the same time not all st.louis people have that accent either.[/b]

maybe these women are just from different parts??
who knows
i just can't wait for the reunion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG that thurrr herrre nonsense isfor real? LOL I can't imiagine talking to a person who really talked like that, I wouldn't be able to stop laughing. I drop the r at the end of a word so I pronounce 'there' like 'they-uh'


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_OMG that thurrr herrre nonsense isfor real? LOL I can't imiagine talking to a person who really talked like that, I wouldn't be able to stop laughing. I drop the r at the end of a word so I pronounce 'there' like 'they-uh' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i would take your "they-uh" over "therrr" any day. yes, it is VERY for real. lol!! it amazes me because we are only a little over 250  miles apart on the same freakin highway but it's like night and day. i can't stand it (no offense to anyone on here from st.louis) but it still amazes me....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

this shit just gets funnier

another angle of the table flip and caroline is DYING! and i'm dying watching her laughing! lmfao!!!

The Real Housewives of New Jersey - Videos - Breaking Down the Table Flip - Bravo TV Official Site

and teresa somehow threw carolines other son across the room.
omg........


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 19, 2009)

i really do love this show! Danielle had no right to do that at Teresa's dinner party. That was just pure drama. Gotta love the jersey class. And now I just had to show my latest tattoo:





I couldnt help it. Im moving soon and damn it I love this state lol


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_i really do love this show! Danielle had no right to do that at Teresa's dinner party. That was just pure drama. Gotta love the jersey class. And now I just had to show my latest tattoo:





I couldnt help it. Im moving soon and damn it I love this state lol_

 


My cousin and I always wanted to get I <3 NY matching tattoos, u know the symbol they have on the shirts and mugs? I think I would do it, although I hate tattoos lol
Nothing like repping where you're from, I've seen so many Yankees, and the Bronx and Harlem tattoos, idk what to do lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_i really do love this show! Danielle had no right to do that at Teresa's dinner party. That was just pure drama. Gotta love the jersey class. And now I just had to show my latest tattoo:





I couldnt help it. Im moving soon and damn it I love this state lol_

 
love it!!


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

the table flip was so funny. u could tell teresa's been called an airhead a few times b4 because she took danielle's lil ''pay attention'' comment way too seriously. she's still my fav from this season though, i've had to use lipgloss 2 bribe my lil one too lol.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't wait for the reunion!! I'm ready to lmao.


----------



## User35 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am totally addicted to this show...but ladies...come on that drama is ridiculous! Sure it makes for interesting TV but that much drama would make me nuts.

I guess its true money cant buy class. Thats what I was thinking during that whole resturant meltdown.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 21, 2009)

A lady that comes to my salon, says that she knows one of the producers for the show, and the show got in big trouble for the restaurant scene and flipping over the table... (well duh...u cant just flip stuff over in public lol)


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_A lady that comes to my salon, says that she knows one of the producers for the show, and the show got in big trouble for the restaurant scene and flipping over the table... (well duh...u cant just flip stuff over in public lol)_

 
i was wondering about that. i mean, i didn't think that they just got away with it but i was wondering how the restaurant reacted to having to clean up all that shit


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_the table flip was so funny. u could tell teresa's been called an airhead a few times b4 because she took danielle's lil ''pay attention'' comment way too seriously. she's still my fav from this season though, i've had to use lipgloss 2 bribe my lil one too lol._

 
that shit was so ridiculous, right?
i think teresa flipped because danielle has disrespected her a few times too many and she just got fed up with it. plus, it was at a dinner that she was nice enough to invite her to. i don't know about throwing tables but i think i would have at least cussed her out and asked her to leave, ya know?


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 22, 2009)

Did anyone catch the directors cut (the last supper) there was a part at the very end after everybody left and Danielle was outside talking $hit, about Dina. (something about her house and floors)

I still believe that if given a chance Danielle would screw Jaqs husband, and move right into her house.  While I can appreciate Jaq standing up for what's right and not being a puppet,(re: her in-laws) I don't believe she was worth all that, a whole book _was written_ on that $hit she was involved in.. and I don't believe she's owning up to all her dealings, shady b*tch. 
jmo.

"youve been engaged 19 times!! you stupid b*tch, you prostitution whoooure" Teresa.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snootus0722* 

 
_ 
"youve been engaged 19 times!! you stupid b*tch, you prostitution whoooure" Teresa._

 
i SO want a shirt made with this on it. lol!!!!

all i'm saying is, if she knew she wasn't going to own up to shit, she should have left the book at home. she shouldn't have brought it period but to bring it and start a bunch of shit over MORE lies????
she's lame. a dramatic.
i feel sorry for her daughters


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 22, 2009)

it is disturbing how much she let her daughters hear. she could atleast wait until they were a bit older to fully explain it to them. but now after being on tv, i guess there's no way to hide it from them anyways. she seems desperate to convince her kids she didn't do anything the book said she did, so she exposed them to that whole fight scene. she knew she was gonna bring it up when she brought the book and she didn't care about them hearing everything at all. she is so shadey.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_*it is disturbing how much she let her daughters* *hear*. she could atleast wait until they were a bit older to fully explain it to them. but now after being on tv, i guess there's no way to hide it from them anyways. she seems desperate to convince her kids she didn't do anything the book said she did, so she exposed them to that whole fight scene. she knew she was gonna bring it up when she brought the book and she didn't care about them hearing everything at all. she is so shadey._

 
i know right??!!
i feel you on it being on tv but she shouldn't have let them stay in that room to see that . i think it's a sick manipulation ploy to MAKE her daughters see how much of a "victim" she is. that bitch is shady and manipulating. and she is desperate to prove she did nothing wrong....
i find that hard to believe but whatever. my thing is, she supposedly was upset and throwing up and shitting for 3 weeks because they talked to their hair stylist about this book HOWEVER she wanted the producers of the show to talk about!! to ask dina and teresa and caroline about it!! so if it upset her so much then she wouldn't have wanted all that.
but maybe she needs the money. she's a delusional dramatic.

she looks like a fish too. like, one of the ones on spongebob
my bad
had to throw that in there


----------



## joey444 (Jun 23, 2009)

OOhhh, I can't until tonight, I'm so excited!!  I wonder what Caroline is going to say when she says, "I hope my Bravo family has the BALLS to put this on..."

I love Theresa and I would have gone off on Danielle too for her rude ass drama....


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_OOhhh, I can't until tonight, I'm so excited!! I wonder what Caroline is going to say when she says, "I hope my Bravo family has the BALLS to put this on..."

I love Theresa and I would have gone off on Danielle too for her rude ass drama...._

 
Omg serious .. it seemed like every episode revolved around Danielle and her drama. She needs to get over herself


----------



## joey444 (Jun 24, 2009)

So what did you girls think??  I was expecting more excitement so I hope Thursday night is better.  Jacqueline looks so cute pregnant, I thought she was going to have the baby there for a second....lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_So what did you girls think?? I was expecting more excitement so I hope Thursday night is better. Jacqueline looks so cute pregnant, I thought she was going to have the baby there for a second....lol_

 
i freakin missed the rest of it because my mom called! lol!
jac did look extra cute. so did teresa. danielle looks like fish still but with some skeleton mixed in.
what was the last part about when caroline and dina started crying????


----------



## joey444 (Jun 24, 2009)

Caroline was talking about how rumors were started of them having mafia ties and she was talking about when her father in law, "Tiny", was murdered.  She claims that her father in law had nothing to do with the mafia and that it's a murder that is still not solved.  So Dina and her were emotional.  Don't worry, I'm sure Bravo will rerun it everyday for like a week so you'll be able to see it.

Was it me or did Danielle look awful??


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Caroline was talking about how rumors were started of them having mafia ties and she was talking about when her father in law, "Tiny", was murdered. She claims that her father in law had nothing to do with the mafia and that it's a murder that is still not solved. So Dina and her were emotional. Don't worry, I'm sure Bravo will rerun it everyday for like a week so you'll be able to see it.

*Was it me or did Danielle look awful??*_

 
fucking HORRIBLE. that hair was not getting it and her face just looked bad. like, it was really tight or something. almost like a mannequin. she's so damn dramatic!!! "the only man..... in my life........ is gay" like being gay is a sickness or some deathly epidemic or something. i understand her taking up for her friend if she found it to be a negative slur. that's understandable. but take up for your FRIEND. she made the situation about her!! geez!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 26, 2009)

i missed it, but i am sure i will catch it like everyday


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2009)

part two was okay. i really want to know what danielle did that had caroline so upset. she said danielle asked someone to "do something" dina behind the cameras. hmmmmmmmmmmmm... i wonder....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 27, 2009)

^^I think Danielle probably tried to get someone to beat Dina up. And Caroline's extra dramatic about it. 

Once again, Caroline's way of saying Dina pissed me off. Does nobody else hear what I hear? She uses so much force when she says Dina. Its annoying

Theresa looked....extra thick in the reunion. I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way...I understand she is pregnant, and probably sitting wasnt helping her figure. I guess it was just shocking, because shes sooooooo little. But Im not saying anything bad, just observing. I guess pregnant people carry weight differently....Jacqueline looked like she was all baby, my goodness she looked gorgeous and just......great. 

Dina, I have to give her respect. She handled herself well in the reunion. She didnt make any smart remarks, didnt really give any smart looks to Danielle. She just seemed to be over it all, it made me like her much more

The housewife reunions are SO boring. No audience, no music. What a bore. Is it just me who thinks that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And about Theresa's husband and the whole "gay" thing (when they were ballroom dancing or whatever).......I must agree, that its a Jersey thing. Well I dont live anywhere else so maybe other states do it too.....but in NJ everrrrryone I know says "thats gay, ur gay, this is gay" it really is just a figure of speech. I call my gay friends gay, and I dont mean it like "ur gay because you like other men" its just....what we say. It isnt meant to offend. It kinda bugs me that people take offense to it. If you're gay, and u get offended thats one thing. Butttttt, gay never originally meant "homosexual" did it? Gay meant like, happy, joyful. 

I dunno


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 27, 2009)

I found out that Dina and Tommy Manzo had their wedding featured on vh1 big fat fabulous weddings, might be fun to see, since Tommy never showed up anywhere on the show. go to vh1 big fat fabulous weddings.

I think he's a cheater and didn't want his face on tv. jmo


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snootus0722* 

 
_I found out that Dina and Tommy Manzo had their wedding featured on vh1 big fat fabulous weddings, might be fun to see, since Tommy never showed up anywhere on the show. go to vh1 big fat fabulous weddings.

*I think he's a cheater and didn't want his face on tv.* jmo_

 
possibly. i think he's involved in some shady shit or has been in the past and didn't want to be identified on tv, ya know? i understand not wanting to be on the show but he avoided it at ALL costs...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_^^I think Danielle probably tried to get someone to beat Dina up. And Caroline's extra dramatic about it. 

Once again, Caroline's way of saying Dina pissed me off. Does nobody else hear what I hear? She uses so much force when she says Dina. Its annoying

Theresa looked....extra thick in the reunion. I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way...I understand she is pregnant, and probably sitting wasnt helping her figure. I guess it was just shocking, because shes sooooooo little. But Im not saying anything bad, just observing. I guess pregnant people carry weight differently....Jacqueline looked like she was all baby, my goodness she looked gorgeous and just......great. 

Dina, I have to give her respect. She handled herself well in the reunion. She didnt make any smart remarks, didnt really give any smart looks to Danielle. She just seemed to be over it all, it made me like her much more

The housewife reunions are SO boring. No audience, no music. What a bore. Is it just me who thinks that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about Theresa's husband and the whole "gay" thing (when they were ballroom dancing or whatever).......I must agree, that its a Jersey thing. Well I dont live anywhere else so maybe other states do it too.....but in NJ everrrrryone I know says "thats gay, ur gay, this is gay" it really is just a figure of speech. I call my gay friends gay, and I dont mean it like "ur gay because you like other men" its just....what we say. It isnt meant to offend. It kinda bugs me that people take offense to it. If you're gay, and u get offended thats one thing. Butttttt, gay never originally meant "homosexual" did it? Gay meant like, happy, joyful. 

I dunno_

 
i don't really pay attention to how she says dina's name so you might be the only one that hears that one. lol! i DO however hate the way danielle's accent sounds when she chooses to go all overboard with it. her shit comes and goes and THAT'S annoying. fake ass fish lookin skeleton.
jac was TRULY about to have that baby on the couch. lol! she looked sooooooooooooo pretty. i haven't thought she was really cute through the whole show.... she just looked wierd to me but she was very pretty at the reunion. i thought teresa looked cute as well.
i was surprised when dina said that if danielle was telling the truth then maybe they could be close friends down the road...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't get that one at all but maybe it's just me. that woman (danielle) is not to be trusted. period (imo)
but i wonder if it were something more. i mean, something like kicking someone's ass is f'd up but not serious enough to make it some big huge dramatic secret that cannot be spoken. lol! i HOPE it's not because i really like caroline and if it is that then that sucks. that's something that could have been talked about. i would have wanted to confront that ho about it! lol! like "bitch why'd you try and have someone beat me up on set??!!" hahaha!!
don't know, kind of think it's more.
it was boring but i kind of figured it'd be with two of them being pregnant.

and i'm sorry but danielle knows all that shit in that book is true. she can duck and dodge questions all she wants but she knows it's true.

can't wait for next season! lmfao!

the best reunion in my eyes was the new york reunion. i couldn't stand kelly. still can't. but ramona and those crack eyes!! lol!! i have  a love hate with her anyway but she does crack me up

i'm off subject so that means i need to end this


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_^^I think Danielle probably tried to get someone to beat Dina up. And Caroline's extra dramatic about it. 

And about Theresa's husband and the whole "gay" thing (when they were ballroom dancing or whatever).......*I must agree, that its a Jersey thing. Well I dont live anywhere else so maybe other states do it too.....but in NJ everrrrryone I know says "thats gay, ur gay, this is gay" it really is just a figure of speech. I call my gay friends gay, and I dont mean it like "ur gay because you like other men" its just....what we say. It isnt meant to offend. It kinda bugs me that people take offense to it.* If you're gay, and u get offended thats one thing. Butttttt, gay never originally meant "homosexual" did it? Gay meant like, happy, joyful. 

I dunno_

 

I don't think it's only a Jersey thing, I kno people who say it all the time, and it is offensive, and I'm not gay. People also say "what up my n****a as a greeting and that word is offensive as hell too.
It may not be meant as a racial/sexual preference slur, but there are some things ppl should just not say.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I don't think it's only a Jersey thing, I kno people who say it all the time, and it is offensive, and I'm not gay. People also say "what up my n****a as a greeting and that word is offensive as hell too.
It may not be meant as a racial/sexual preference slur, but there are some things ppl should just not say._

 
i agree. i just have to watch where i say it (gay) because i don't know how everyone will take it. normally when i say i am NOT referring to a gay person i'm more using it in my own personal terms. like, if someone does something stupid i will say something like "man that was gay" but in MY world, lol, i use that word as meaning stupid or silly. i personally don't think she should have taken it so seriously (on the reunion) and start crying because she made the shit about her. i mean, andy is gay and she took it harder than he did. lol!! and i can see some people getting offended by it but it just depends on the person, ya know?
some gay people don't care when people use the word like that around them like that. one of my friends is gay and he's used it the same way joe used it. just like i'm sure there are some blacks that don't care who uses the "n" word around them. just depends on one's personal views
the way i saw it?? i feel like joe used the word, danielle expressed how she felt about it and then later when he was like "come on gaylord" i feel like that was a way of just kind of f'ing around and lightening the mood. some ppl have their own ways trying to lift the moods and ease tension.
just my opinion


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i agree. i just have to watch where i say it (gay) because i don't know how everyone will take it. normally when i say i am NOT referring to a gay person i'm more using it in my own personal terms. like, if someone does something stupid i will say something like "man that was gay" but in MY world, lol, i use that word as meaning stupid or silly. i personally don't think she should have taken it so seriously (on the reunion) and start crying because she made the shit about her. i mean, andy is gay and she took it harder than he did. lol!! and i can see some people getting offended by it but it just depends on the person, ya know?
some gay people don't care when people use the word like that around them like that. one of my friends is gay and he's used it the same way joe used it. just like i'm sure there are some blacks that don't care who uses the "n" word around them. just depends on one's personal views
the way i saw it?? i feel like joe used the word, danielle expressed how she felt about it and then later when he was like "come on gaylord" i feel like that was a way of just kind of f'ing around and lightening the mood. some ppl have their own ways trying to lift the moods and ease tension.
just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What's-her-name did odee with all that crying and nonsense but she had a valid point. Of course not everyone will take offense to it, but when you're around people you don't know it's best not to say anything like that.


----------

